# Stick Frame or Metal Building



## FlagshipOne (Jan 9, 2012)

How many of you are using a metal building for your woodworking shop? what do you like the most and what do you like the least?

I am weighing the options of both for my next shop build.

Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I went with a stick built shop with a metal roof. Reason; I was more familiar with wood construction and felt the cost would be less. A metal building would cost a bit less for the bare shell, but after insulation and sheathing the inside, it would have cost much more.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you insulate it. It could get very hot.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I had an all steel building put up. The outfit was in and out in 4 weeks. That includes pouring the concrete, all windows, a man door and two garage doors. That was 2011. I finished off the electrical, insulation, OSB walls and ceiling, painting and lighting. The nice part was I could do it at my pace pretty much by myself. Spent a couple of hundred a month and in no time it was all done. The reason I went with metal? My shop is 30 X 30 and has a second floor attic. The entire ground floor is open. It requires no additional supports or walls on the ground floor. In the winter I move stuff around, back my 18' boat in, turn is sideways up against the back wall. My wife parks her car on one side of this garage and I still have enough room for woodworking.


----------



## FlagshipOne (Jan 9, 2012)

MrRon …. the stick built with the metal roof idea is a good one. I like the idea because it will conform to the neighborhood I live in a bit better. Thanks!

BurlyBob ….. your shop is HUGE! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Are you in the planning stage or just running this up the flag pole for a conversation. If your in the planning stages consider what size you want. I my life experience I've never heard anyone tell me they wish they had made their shop smaller. You find one here and we can start a whole new forum topic.


----------



## FlagshipOne (Jan 9, 2012)

a wee bit of both I guess. I am considering purchasing a property and wish to build a shop in the back yard so am considering all options. for this particular property I was thinking 20×20 will be about as large as I can go considering neighbors, setbacks, etc.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I just built one wall to close off part of a garage. I used metal top and bottom track and wood 2×4's for studs. All screwed together. After five years , when I moved, I demounted it easily and returned the garage to its original condition. Worked for me. Point is: screwing things together, rather than nailing, makes it easier to change. I like metal.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I had a 30 X 33 stick built put up. I used 2×6walls. It took two days for the slab with rat walls, three days framed, sided and roofed. The Amish crew of four were fast and did an excellent job.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Woodmaster those guys were fast. But than the Amish have a great work ethic. Sadly, that's something missing in today's world.


----------



## groyuti (Oct 12, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I put up a 36×60' steel building in 2011. Before that had a 40×60' metal building back in FL in '98. Very economical and strong.

The new shop was put of by contractors in 3 weeks, including insulation. I put up stud walls, more insulation, wiring and power panels. Then 7/16" OSB painted walls. They make a cheap building that holds up well through hurricanes or desert sandstorms. Cheap to heat and air and a very comfortable work/play environment. They ae inexpensive enough that you can afford to have a little space without being crowded.

Shop is 36×36, and rest is garage and exercise room. More who shop photos on my projects page…


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

Tom

Is that a telescope shelter in the back?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a steel building (Miracle Truss - out of business). The good is the height with no posts in the middle of the floor to get in the way. The bad is that I didn't insulate and it's basically the same temp as the outside. Also when it rains it's REALLY LOUD IN THERE!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

To steal the title of a steroid documentary: Bigger, Stronger, Faster. There is no guy on earth who wished his X was less. 
"I wish my car went a bit slower…." 
"I wish my table saw has less HP…." 
"I wish my shop was a small constricted space…." 
That just dont happen. 
We want bigger, stronger, faster.
When I was a teen I worked out of dads 12×16 and had to work around a huge Rockwell lathe and 3/4 inch plate machinest workbench. I was glad to move into my 2 car garage I have now some 25 years later. Is it big enough? I have 2 shapers torn down on the floor, a planer a drill press and a possible 8" jointer to follow up that I am and will rebuild. No, never enough room.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/MRbR8uqm72n2ibam67NsNoVSn1BP_1dtJ-LXOE644d2l0b2k9G5c844JrQfUBhfq6CjOIaJANmRx1mBa5EASU1SHdOpVEk5ILJyfO63z6KqKopzsMlsnBjbGnvldI7LhvTCJkERUwrUDeeQbM1l21MZUxqa3IKjELR1WilpWKJ5KCjGEkDveOrjg8c4HpGEotV_wu0VeMGKTkfthTjNZ5p6SfjAChtwHy46YX0guueT5MUm6yTuHajcylEXOyUisJmprI1F_h2t0pY1P9eZhzoHnu696qc0OzG_wRYMwKciYtOF1nG2Z7Eei-IqdjM2OUEgr30VMeu6rq3UpGOacHaP4cY1tSmo9v6490Wt6X2baL3sdIYI0sdo_FkE16Z0i09BXSTbUu9az36Kw4dGzoaIcjWCUMBIqXme7o19jkCdfcGoFs2gEK-Tw2tzJNwTTLkNPflqZOrwW46_d0g_2rYHLp80CeSC_sC0Lt_ZL-FsTDnIW7SX01CRrGehJ2VIK49zMyXIY1TaDYfqgFLRdyq5w_wJWEEMX_Y9gUq1I0Kc=w1437-h808-no



> Are you in the planning stage or just running this up the flag pole for a conversation. If your in the planning stages consider what size you want. I my life experience I ve never heard anyone tell me they wish they had made their shop smaller. You find one here and we can start a whole new forum topic.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

I did a stick frame 20×30, with my sons helping me built it.

It took a number of months for us to do it, as it's built to house specs. In retrospect, I wish it would have taken longer, since we had a really good time doing it together.


----------

